

MIT Student Startup Acquired by Readyforce - bobbaganoush
http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/readyforce-acquires-mit-based-umeqo-access-mit-talent-college-event-management-platform-1751668.htm

======
ankushdharkar
Wow! Thats really good. Readyforce is becoming better day by day

